# Military project that will never be completed.



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

I am currently underway in a project/idea of mine that consists of making paracord items for members of the US military. I came across some American flag paracord and got the idea of making things for members of the military, retired or active duty. I also purchased acu camo, iraqi vet, afghan vet and vietnam vet colored cord. The items I make will be completely free to members of the military. I reached out to my local VA hospitals volunteer services dept to see if I could come in and make bracelets for service members that may want them. I am also going to reach out to a local range that does military appreciation days and see if they'll let me come in and make items on the days they offer discount. I also plan on sending some out in care packages to service members that are deployed.

As the title says, it will never be complete. I will continue to make these items for as long as I am blessed with a job that I can afford to fund it out of pocket.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That is very thoughtful of you.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Support our troops !! I love your consideration and I will use it for inspiration I also would like to try my hand at this


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Where did you get the American flag paracord by the way?


----------



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

Amazon.com, it was 50 bucks for 1000'. They sell 100' hanks for 8-9 bucks. They list it by a couple of different names, stars and stripes is one of them, I forget the others. I usually from Paracord Planet or the Outdoor Bunker. They send coupon codes to use to get 100' free when you order 300'.


----------



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm distributing these at the VA tomorrow. So far there is 182, I'm going to make some more tonight and take my stuff to make some there.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow. That is a lot of bracelets. 

I hope everyone enjoys them.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

And I'm proud to be an American were at least I know I'm free!!!


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome brother good freakn work !!!


----------



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

My girlfriend and I gave out 146 bracelets in total. I learned many things from it and will make improvements on what I learned.


----------



## ThePrepDerp2 (Oct 20, 2014)

That's a great thing to do.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

streetriots said:


> My girlfriend and I gave out 146 bracelets in total. I learned many things from it and will make improvements on what I learned.


That's nice.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Hmm I think the most difficult part is making deferent wrist sizes to make sure everyone can wear one comfortably


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

bigtexprepper said:


> Hmm I think the most difficult part is making deferent wrist sizes to make sure everyone can wear one comfortably


I can see how that could be a problem. 

If you have two or more people with you then one person can take the bracelet orders and measure the wrist then collect the money (if it applies)

Then the person making the bracelets just fills bracelet orders non stop. 

The third person can help take orders and pass out the finished product. Or split the job of the first person. 

Also you can have two people making bracelets with the other person taking orders.

I've seen it go both ways before but it is definitely better with two or more people.


----------



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

That was one of the most difficult parts. I had made assorted sizes from 7.25 inches to 9.5 inches. I Googled the average wrist size for males and females, then I made more those sizes than the smaller and larger bracelets. I only made a few on site, while my girlfriend was distributing them.

I have seen a design that is adjustable. I'm going to see how much longer it would take to make them that way to see if it's worth it.


----------



## Deek550 (Mar 17, 2015)

streetriots said:


> That was one of the most difficult parts. I had made assorted sizes from 7.25 inches to 9.5 inches. I Googled the average wrist size for males and females, then I made more those sizes than the smaller and larger bracelets. I only made a few on site, while my girlfriend was distributing them.
> 
> I have seen a design that is adjustable. I'm going to see how much longer it would take to make them that way to see if it's worth it.


I've seen some with a Velcro Strap, that may work out nice. Gives you some ability to adjust to perfect comfort.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Also take not that thickness of bracelet adds on to measurement I myself have 7 3/4 inch wrist and all my bracelets that fit snug measure to 8 3/4 with loose fit its like 8 7/8 I find most males fill comfortable wearing a 9 inch bracelet and most females 7 3/4 to 8 inch try measuring your wrist and bracelet to take note of deference I add about an inch to every measurement when using the cobra style weave so far its paid off haven't been wrong since I started this method


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

And Velcro's good I just don't like the way it eventually wears out


----------



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

Deek550 said:


> I've seen some with a Velcro Strap, that may work out nice. Gives you some ability to adjust to perfect comfort.


With the amount of bracelets I make for my project, it isn't cost effective to use the Velcro straps. It costs about 50 cents in materials to make them now, using those would make each around $2.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

streetriots said:


> With the amount of bracelets I make for my project, it isn't cost effective to use the Velcro straps. It costs about 50 cents in materials to make them now, using those would make each around $2.


Yeah unless you can get the velcro at wholesale prices then that $1.50 difference isn't worth it unless your willing to raise your prices to cover the increase.

Or tell your customers that you do offer velcro and that it will be an extra charge.


----------



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm not charging US service members anything.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I know you weren't charging them anything I was just explaining how it wouldn't be cost effective for you to switch to velcro.


----------



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

MrParacord said:


> I know you weren't charging them anything I was just explaining how it wouldn't be cost effective for you to switch to velcro.


Oh ok. I recently saw some US flag domed stickers on some buckles and inquired with the company about them. They are rather expensive as well. I could make another 60 bracelets for the price of the domed stickers. I need to remember keep it simple stupid.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

streetriots said:


> Oh ok. I recently saw some US flag domed stickers on some buckles and inquired with the company about them. They are rather expensive as well. I could make another 60 bracelets for the price of the domed stickers. I need to remember keep it simple stupid.


All that US merchandise is going to cost more now because of the patriotic holidays. 

Keep those in mind and look for them towards the end of the year.


----------



## ThePrepDerp2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Insert inflation joke?


----------



## wfs29223 (May 8, 2015)

As a current service member who has a tour in Iraq a big Thank You for this. It's people like you that make serving this country worth it. And if your near me and can link up I will donate paracord to you for your effort.


----------



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

wfs29223 said:


> As a current service member who has a tour in Iraq a big Thank You for this. It's people like you that make serving this country worth it. And if your near me and can link up I will donate paracord to you for your effort.




You are quite welcome. Thank you for your service. I've got a friend that just deployed, once he gets a stable APO address I'm going to send him some stuff to distribute. From what I've read, I cannot send care packages if I don't have a real addressee, but there are probably groups that could help me out with that info.

The vendor that I buy flag paracord from is currently out of stock of the 1000ft spools. But I've emailed the actual manufacturer to see if I could but it directly from them.

I'm located in South Carolina. So if you are near and want to make a donation it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kevrab (Jun 29, 2015)

As a veteran I would like to thank you for making the bracelets for fellow vets.


----------

